# A Voltmod Story: A voltmodding adventure (Chapter 5)



## PizzaMan

Chapter 5
VRs and prepping

Not it's time to get your VRs and card ready for modding.

Start off by taking your VR and tuning is counter clock-wise a few times or until you hear it click.









Now get your DMM out and set it to Ohm are measure the VR's resistance from the middle leg to the outer legs.
If the trimmer is turned all the way counter clock-wise, you should have one side that is set to the VR's maximum resistance and the other side should be an open connection with zero resistance.

















Now that you have the VR set and tuned with maximum resistance set to one side, you need to remove the leg with the open connection.
This will keep you from accidentally switching the legs around when modding.
Setting the VR by turning it counter clock-wise is a good habit to get into.
This way clock-wise will also equal lower resistance and more voltage to your device.

















Now do the same thing with your other VR if you are doing both vGPU and vMEM mods.









Time to get out that spare IDE cable and strip off cables from it.









Strip the ends and 'tin' them with your soldering iron. Then attach the IDE cables to the two legs left on your VRs.









Add you some shrink wrap if you want a cleaner look.









Again, before you go doing any soldering to the GPU, DOUBLE CHECK you VR resistance's.
Make 100% sure your VR is tuned to is max resistance.
If you mess up and solder a VR with no resistance or to low of a resistance, it would be a quick death to your GPU.









So now your VRs are ready to go and it's time to start getting the card prepped.
We need to decide where we want to mount our VRs and connector.
The VRs have to be tied to a ground point to be able to lower the resistance from ground.
You can use any ground you want. Ground is ground.
I'm going to use a leg off the 6 pin connector.
It's big and easy to solder to.









To help me get an idea of how much I need to trim off my VR cabling I lay them on the card where I'm going to mount them and then trim the wires to the proper length.









I do the same thing with the molex connector I'm going to use for voltage measuring.









This is optional, but a good idea for new modders.
Tape off the areas where you will be modding. This helps prevent you from getting solder in places you don't want it.
Got a shaky hand? This will help.
You can bump into the electrical tape a few time before the iron will burn through it.

















Card is taped and VR is trimmed and ready to mount.









I typically mount the hard mod point first. During this mod,
I had to hold the iron to the resistor for a few seconds to get the resistor hot enough for the solder to stick.
Once I got a dab of solder stuck to the side of the resistor that is my mod point,
I can easily just touch it again and stick the wire to it.
Presto.









Now solder the other wire to ground









Now secure your VR to the card. I used super glue.
Some people use hot glue or liquid electrical tape.









Glued and in place









Now I move on to the memory controller and do the same thing.









I used the same ground as I did for the GPU controller and super glued.









Then I mount my Molex connector with the extra wires removed and the two remaining wires trimmed just long enough to make it to their memory and GPU voltage measure points.
The Molex connector will make it easy to probe with your DMM to get voltages while tuning.









__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapter 6
Caps

to be continued...

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapter 7
Modded pic gallery

To be continued...
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapter 8
Measuring and tuning

To be continued...

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapter 9
BIOS flashing

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapter 10
V'modded overclocking
(conservative, it's NoGuru's to brake







)









__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________

Chapters subject to change w/o notice and some might even be magically completed before others


----------



## NoGuru

Hey there is my little card. If you notice in the second picture there is a red tint to the fins. I decided to spray paint an antique lawn mower for a Christmas present too close to the computer and well, everything turned red.

Thank you PizzaMan for doing this for me and anyone else that wants to learn how.


----------



## R00ST3R

Sub'd


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Im liking what I see Pizza. Nice work, cant wait to see the rest of it! +rep


----------



## NoGuru

I think I will pull that little fan off it and zip tie a 130 CFM Delta to that when it comes home.


----------



## PizzaMan

I saw someone who used a chipset cooler on one of these Zotac models. The hole spacing is really tight.

Should get time to work on Chapter 1 tonight.


----------



## CL3P20

cant wait to see more.. looks nice Pizza.









*measure the hole spacing..me thinks mcw60 without the retention bracket will fit..basically bolt the block together while on-die







..this works on 40nm 5770 too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
cant wait to see more.. looks nice Pizza.









*measure the hole spacing..me thinks mcw60 without the retention bracket will fit..basically bolt the block together while on-die







..this works on 40nm 5770 too









If it does fit, I will want it.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man your 9600 is going to come out great. PizzaMan has the 9600's down


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Man your 9600 is going to come out great. PizzaMan has the 9600's down

Yeah, he has the 1G, so better, but knows them well. Can't wait.
Now CL has got me thinking of putting a water block on it. If the shoe will fit!


----------



## PizzaMan

Mine are all 512's. Lol, I have a stack of them to. 4 dead, 3 live and 1 awaiting the oven for a hopeful revive a second time. These things are so fun to OC.

I'll check the hole spacing when I get home. If it fits, I might just fit it to my MCW60 for Chapter 10.

NoGuru, do you ever increase your PCI bus when benching?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Mine are all 512's. Lol, I have a stack of them to. 4 dead, 3 live and 1 awaiting the oven for a hopeful revive a second time. These things are so fun to OC.

I'll check the hole spacing when I get home. If it fits, I might just fit it to my MCW60 for Chapter 10.

NoGuru, do you ever increase your PCI bus when benching?

On my 5850 I can, but the 9600 did not like anything over 100. I think I would get the BSOD.


----------



## PizzaMan

That's because the G94 core is linked to the PCI bus. If you increase the PCI bus to 110 you effectively OC the core and sharer 10%. After the V'mod you'll be able to OC ~35-40% if on water and PCI bus increases want be an issue. You'll just have to do the math to figure actual clocks as all GPU monitoring software will only read the clock at the driver level and will not calculate it properly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


That's because the G94 core is linked to the PCI bus. If you increase the PCI bus to 110 you effectively OC the core and sharer 10%. After the V'mod you'll be able to OC ~35-40% if on water and PCI bus increases want be an issue. You'll just have to do the math to figure actual clocks as all GPU monitoring software will only read the clock at the driver level and will not calculate it properly.


So would it be better to OC with the PCI-E bus, or through whatever program? Seems like increasing the BUS will be better.


----------



## PizzaMan

I wasn't able to tell a difference. The only reason I ran with increased PCI was to help stabilize higher FSB.


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

This is great. I just bought an XFX 9800 GT..maybe I'll follow along (I really want to vmod anyway) and adjust for the 9800!


----------



## rocstar96

Sub'd, one Q tho, is voltmodding dangerous? maybe ill do that on my gpu


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Sub'd, one Q tho, is voltmodding dangerous? maybe ill do that on my gpu


Yes, V'modding can be dangerous for your GPU. Speaking of which, coffee and multimeter probing don't go along to well together. Was working on Chapter 1 this morning with a not so steady enough of a hand. POP, blow out my first mosfet.







Going to have to replace it to get back on track. Hope everything is OK. If not, I'll just switch her out with my Zotac to finish the adventure.

EDIT: Mosfet replacing is going to be a new adventure for me.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Ouch, hope all goes well. Atleast you are looking on the bright side, new learning experience. Like the way you think Pizza


----------



## PizzaMan

Ordered a replacement Mosfet. Working on removing this thing. My iron is just not hot enough to get the flat side off the board. Time to get a mini torch.

EDIT: Cig. mini torch keychain from the convenience did the trick.


----------



## CL3P20

yes..I use a mini butane for sensitive stuff.. big propane or MAP for dead mobo's that I strip all parts off of.









*lemme know if you ever need fets..got a mess of them [5-10 easy].. and if anyone needs 4v solid caps or inductors let me know as well.


----------



## PizzaMan

I have some fets, but wanted to make sure I had the exact same value. So I order the part # I blow up. lol, first 'card fire'. I heard the 'bridging' pulled the probe about the same time the mosfet turned bright white and then, POP. Wish I had a pic of the mosfet while bright white.

Got enough to compete most of Chapter 1. Update later tonight.


----------



## CL3P20

fets w/ short = tiny supernova's









*first time I did that, my wife saw the flash from across the house it was so bright. You should try it at night next time


----------



## PizzaMan

Besides today's earlier adventure, here's Chapter 1. I'll be able to continue through Chapters 2-4 while I wait on the Mosfet to arrive.

Quote:


Chapter 1
Stock voltage overclocking

Used ATITool for stability testing and EVGA Precision for overclocking. Card is a good overclocker with stock voltage.
Most 9600GTs come short of 800Mhz Core.










Did a 3DMark06 run for comparison later on.









Took stock vGPU and vMEM measurements.

vGPU









vMEM


----------



## wumpus

this is going to be cool. im sub'd


----------



## PizzaMan

Update Chapter 2. This was actually what I was working on when I shorted the Mosfet. I was documenting voltages for each part of the GPU phase.

Quote:

Chapter 2
Card Layout

To help you find the controlling ICs for the GPU and MEM you need to take a good look at the board to try to find the GPU and MEM power phases.
Once you locate each power phase, the controllers are pretty easy to spot.
Cards with PCIe connectors are easier then cards without the connector.

Start by looking for Mosfets, Inductors and Capacitors. They typically flow in that order.
Mosfet->Inductor->Cap->output to device

GPU power phases are larger the the MEM power phase. You should find a large path with multiple paths for the GPU.
The MEM power phase will be much smaller.
In many cases just a single phase for the MEM.
This card has a dual phase for the GPU and single for the MEM.

Start with the PCIe connector. On this card you can easily follow the GPU phases from the 12v input.
It flows across a 12v inductor labeled R90, then through 16v caps. From there the power moves through the mosfets which alters the voltage output.
The path then flows up to the GPU controlling IC. The IC sets the proper voltage for GPU and then back out to inductors, caps and out to the device(GPU).









The MEM phase is a little hard to find the 12v input on this card, but you can clearly see the seperate path of inductor->caps that is on the front of the card.
Turn the card over and you can see the path a little better and you can see the connection from the MEM controlling IC.









Once you have located your phases, you can start probing and taking measurements.
The legs of the caps make good measure points for reading GPU and MEM voltages.
Go ahead and take your measurements and note which legs are ground and which are possitive.
You're going to need to know this for soldering your measure points while the card is removed from the system.

This card is pretty cool, as there are a lot of extra open pads that give good readings and make easy solder points.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Looking good Pizza! Your just knocking them chapters out there, are'nt ya!


----------



## Shrimpykins

In for vmodding goodness!


----------



## rocstar96

I hope i get something here, might want to vmod mine to


----------



## PizzaMan

Working on Chapter 3. I just noticed a burnt spot on the uP6203, the GPU controller. It might be toast. Don't worry, the story will still be completed.


----------



## rocstar96

Faster! Faster! MOAR MOAR! I wanna read


----------



## NoGuru

Looking very good! I think I actually understand what your doing so far.
If the card gets fried, don't worry about it. I just chalk it up to a casualty of war.


----------



## PizzaMan

Should have Chapters 3 and 4 done in the next couple days.

Just killed my Zotac card. Sometime in the course of removing the heatsink and taking CL's advise and direct bolting to the card with the MCW60, I managed to kill a memory module.







Corrupted bars across the display now. Card dumped into the 'needz to be baked' bin. Story will conintue as planned, but there may not be a Chapter 10.

EDIT: uploads...


----------



## NoGuru

Dang, sounds like you need a four leaf clover.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dang, sounds like you need a four leaf clover.

That's so funny you said that. Just the other day, me, my son and a friend found 5x four leaf clovers in about 10 mins in the front yard. They don't seem to help to much, though.

EDIT: Using post for uploads


----------



## CL3P20

@ Pizza..aww man! You offset the natural balance, by finding so many!!







Take it in stride man..learn to find good from all things


----------



## PizzaMan

Editted out...


----------



## PizzaMan

opps, didn't mean to post that yet. Chapter 3 still under construction.

Ran out of time. Got to go to work. I'll finish Chapter 3 tonight.

EDIT: Need more upload space







Using the 5 post limit for uploads so I don't have to purchase the 'pro' photobucket account. I already get close to my bandwidth limit some months.


----------



## NoGuru

This is by far the most I have learned about v modding. The step by step makes it way easier to understand. Doing a fantastic job brother!


----------



## PizzaMan

Ok, at home from work and getting mentally prepared to pickup on chapter 3. This is prbly the toughest chapter as there's lot of info I'm trying to squeeze in.

See the little bubble in the uP6203 in this pic? This is what has me worried, but if the zotac card I mysteriously killed the other day doesn't bake revive, I'm going to attempt to remove the uP6203 and this board and attempt to wire it in. Thinking for mounting a separate PCB really close to it and just wire the pins to their spots. It'll be an insanely hard job.

EDIT: Need upload space yet again


----------



## Choggs396

Dang... looking great so far... nice layout, too.


----------



## PizzaMan

Update: Chapter 3

If you read it while under construction. I suggest reading Chapter 3 again. Added a some more info. If anything isn't clear please ask Q's so I can make it better.

Quote:


Chapter 3
IC's and datasheets

Part 1
(GPU)

Now that we have inspected the card and know which ICs control voltage for GPU and MEM we must take a closer look at each IC and write down the numbers off of it.
You will typically have two or three lines of lettering. You only need the first line.
The second is normally just batch labeling and means nothing to us.

GPU controller: uP6203









So we have "uP6203A" for the GPU controller.
Start by checking the V'mod Essentials thread for links to the IC datasheets.
If you do not find the IC listed you can google or also use the sites listed at the bottom of the essentials page to search sites that host datasheets.
During your adventures if you work a mod or find a datasheet not listed in the essentials thread, please post it there to helps others.

*Here is the datasheet link I pulled from the essentials thread:*
uP6203

Not every IC layout is going to be the same.
Most IC's have an FB(feedback) pin which regulates the voltage output for the device.
This is what you are looking for on 95% of the GPUs out there at the time of this story.

*uP6203, the GPU controller datasheet:*

Pinout








Notice the dot in the bottom left corner.
This will also be found on the top of the IC.
This is how you tell which side starts the pin numbering.

As you can see FB is pin 11.
You can scroll through the datasheet and find a list of what each pin's function is.








As you can see, a resistor is used to set the voltage on FB pin.

*Resistance Measuring*

*Note: Always measure resistance with the card removed from the system!*

Now we take a measurement from FB to ground.
Use the DVI/VGA bracket as a ground point with your black probe from your multimeter.









Then use the red probe and stick it to pin 11(FB).
You'll want to use the OHM settings on your DMM(digital multimeter).









I always start with 200K setting and switch it to lower settings until I get to most accurate reading.
While measuring the uP6203 with 200K setting on my DMM I got 1.7KOhms.
So I moved it down to 2K and I get a reading of 1.685KOhms.
*NOTE: Do not use to much pressure on the IC's pin when measuring. These tiny pins can easily be smashed down and could be pushed into surrounding pins.*









Now our goal is to lower the resistance of pin FB. We only want to slightly lower the resistance.
So we will use a VR(potentiometer, pot, or trimmer) that is at least 20 times the currant value.

A VR is a *V*ariable *R*esistor. Meaning 'adjustable resistance'.
A 10K VR can tune between 10K and down to zero resistance(open connection).

Currant value is 1.685KOhms. 1.685 times 20 is 33.7KOhms. So a 30K, 40K or 50K VR will work.
Don't have to be to picky with a GPU's VR.
Slightly smaller then the 20x value will be OK, and a better choice if you're on water and plan on higher vCore.
A 30K would give you better precision when tuning later on in Chapter 8. 40K & 50K will work just as well.

Though, as you can see the pins on this uP6203 are very tiny.
So we are going to have to find a resistor, pad, or another point that is connected to FB for our mod point.
Soldering directly to this IC is not a realistic option for most soldering hands.

*Continuity Testing*
Now we most test for continuity between surrounding resistors and FB pin.
Stick one probe on FB pin and then probe with the other.
Most DMMs will beep, but some you'll just have to watch the read out on your DMM.
Most DMMs will beep if the resistance is below 200Ohms.
Though, zero(total continuity) is typically read as "-0.00", while no continuity is read as "0.00" or OL.

I tested for continuity on the surrounding resistors.
There are three resistors that are connected to FB.
One is visibly traceable from the pin. This will be our mod point.
Also, shading across this resistor with a pencil will lower the resistance and increase voltage.
This is a prime example of how a 'pencil mod' works.









__________________________________________________ _______________________________________________

Part 2
(MEM)

Memory controller: RT9259









We have "RT9259" for the memory controller. Again, search and find the datasheet.

*Here is the datasheet link I pulled from the essentials thread:*
RT9259

*Pinout*

















Again, we have FB with a resistor divided to set voltage.

Time to measure the *resistance* from the FB pin to ground.









0.609KOms is my reading with DMM set to 2K. 0.609 multiplied my 20 is 12.18KOmhs.
A 15 or 20KOhms will be ideal. 20K even more so, as memory overvoltage is typically more conservative when voltmodding.
The larger resistance VR(over 20x stock resistance) will give a better tuning precision closer to the stock voltage.
Where as, a slightly smaller resistance VR(under 20x) will give better tuning precision further away from stock voltage.
Simply adding a VR set to its maximum resistance with slightly increase the voltage without lowering the VR resistance value any. Typically ~.05v increase.

Now this IC is much larger. The legs for the pins are bigger then the side of a resistor.
In this case, I use the pin as my mod point.
You can also use the resistor that is visibly connected and I confirmed with a *continuity* test.


----------



## Weedmancz

I have the 9600 gt too this is going to be good


----------



## wumpus

this thread is really good man!

i have done volt mods in the past, but relied on others to tell me where to solder...but now I know how to do it on my own.....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
this thread is really good man!

i have done volt mods in the past, but relied on others to tell me where to solder...but now I know how to do it on my own.....











This is the goal.

Super







edit...maybe you caught it maybe you didn't.

EDIT: more uploads...


----------



## rocstar96

keep up the good work


----------



## NoGuru

I vote Sticky!


----------



## PizzaMan

Update: Chapter 4

Quote:



Chapter 4
Tools

-*Digital Multimeter*

-*Soldering Iron*: A most have item.

-*Solder*: Silver-Bearing or Rosin-Core will work fine

-*VRs, potentiometer, pot, trimmer*, or what ever you choice to call them.

-*Connector*: Molex, or any kind of connector that you can easily and safely stick a DMM probe into.
Do not use female fan headers, as it's easy to bridge the pins in them.

-*Spare IDE cable*: Strip individual pieces of wire off of these. Works great for VR mods.

-*Switches* or using fan headers to make VRs removable are optional, but can be a handy tool if you need to troubleshot issues.

-*Caps and Inductors*: Optional. They are move of a finesse mod to increase the strength of the power phases to help stabilize the increased wattage of voltmodding.

-*Tweezers, picks, pliers, electrical tape* and a plethora of other little tools are optional, but can be handy to have close buy when undergoing surgery.

-*Victim*: Last but not least, an electrical device to be a slave to your torturing.


----------



## rocstar96

No overclock?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
No overclock?

I don't know if there's going to be a chapter 10 yet or not. Got the replacement mosfet the other day, but haven't soldered it on yet.

EDIT: using more upload space


----------



## PizzaMan

Update: Chapter 5

Had to move to second post. Limit of 38 pics per post.









Quote:


Chapter 5
VRs and prepping

Not it's time to get your VRs and card ready for modding.

Start off by taking your VR and tuning is counter clock-wise a few times or until you hear it click.









Now get your DMM out and set it to Ohm are measure the VR's resistance from the middle leg to the outer legs.
If the trimmer is turned all the way counter clock-wise, you should have one side that is set to the VR's maximum resistance and the other side should be an open connection with zero resistance.

















Now that you have the VR set and tuned with maximum resistance set to one side, you need to remove the leg with the open connection.
This will keep you from accidentally switching the legs around when modding.
Setting the VR by turning it counter clock-wise is a good habit to get into.
This way clock-wise will also equal lower resistance and more voltage to your device.

















Now do the same thing with your other VR if you are doing both vGPU and vMEM mods.









Time to get out that spare IDE cable and strip off cables from it.









Strip the ends and 'tin' them with your soldering iron. Then attach the IDE cables to the two legs left on your VRs.









Add you some shrink wrap if you want a cleaner look.









Again, before you go doing any soldering to the GPU, DOUBLE CHECK you VR resistance's.
Make 100% sure your VR is tuned to is max resistance.
If you mess up and solder a VR with no resistance or to low of a resistance, it would be a quick death to your GPU.









So now your VRs are ready to go and it's time to start getting the card prepped.
We need to decide where we want to mount our VRs and connector.
The VRs have to be tied to a ground point to be able to lower the resistance from ground.
You can use any ground you want. Ground is ground.
I'm going to use a leg off the 6 pin connector.
It's big and easy to solder to.









To help me get an idea of how much I need to trim off my VR cabling I lay them on the card where I'm going to mount them and then trim the wires to the proper length.









I do the same thing with the molex connector I'm going to use for voltage measuring.









This is optional, but a good idea for new modders.
Tape off the areas where you will be modding. This helps prevent you from getting solder in places you don't want it.
Got a shaky hand? This will help.
You can bump into the electrical tape a few time before the iron will burn through it.

















Card is taped and VR is trimmed and ready to mount.









I typically mount the hard mod point first. During this mod,
I had to hold the iron to the resistor for a few seconds to get the resistor hot enough for the solder to stick.
Once I got a dab of solder stuck to the side of the resistor that is my mod point,
I can easily just touch it again and stick the wire to it.
Presto.









Now solder the other wire to ground









Now secure your VR to the card. I used super glue.
Some people use hot glue or liquid electrical tape.









Glued and in place









Now I move on to the memory controller and do the same thing.









I used the same ground as I did for the GPU controller and super glued.









Then I mount my Molex connector with the extra wires removed and the two remaining wires trimmed just long enough to make it to their memory and GPU voltage measure points.
The Molex connector will make it easy to probe with your DMM to get voltages while tuning.


----------



## NoGuru

WOW, great stuff!
So holding the iron to the resister so it heats up will not hurt the resister?


----------



## PizzaMan

Nah, it'll be ok. The metal used to secure those resistors is pretty hard and takes a higher temp to get solder to stick to it. Really just depends on what the mod point is. The pin I soldered to for the vMEM was easy. It took solder soon as I touched it. Some cards have little gold pads that can be used as mod points. You have to 'tin' them similar to what you have to do on a resistor, but ~1-2 secs rather then ~4-5 secs, as those little gold pads can burn up and be unsolderable if you cook'em to long. With these tiny mod points you really don't have to have a third hand. You can just drop a touch of solder to the mod point and tin the wire leaving a little on the wire. Place the wire over the mod point and then just touch down the iron. The solder on the mod point and wire will quickly melt into each other and you're done. Doesn't always work that smoothly though.

I'm starting to grow fond of blunt tips rather then sharp pointy pencil like tips. The blunt tips carry solder better, removing the need for a 'third hand'. Pencil tips are good to have around for those hard to reach mods.

Gotta work out your own style.


----------



## CL3P20

fatter tip = less heat required too.. IMO

you go using a pencil tip like a 1-3mil and you'll have to jump another 200F to cope with the lack of surface area...

ie- my fat tip: adding a cap = 650F
my 1mil tip: adding a cap = 950F


----------



## PizzaMan

Waiting on some DSLR pics to complete chapters 6 & 7.


----------



## NoGuru

Perfection takes time. Make sure you give it all she's got for CH. 10.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Perfection takes time. Make sure you give it all she's got for CH. 10.


I've replaced the mosfet, but I've not yet plugged her in to see if she's alive or not.

Normally off on Mondays, but not today....


----------



## wcdolphin

so clean.
Good work!


----------



## TheCh3F

Thanks for posting this Pizza! Very informative.


----------



## NoGuru

Yes, this is awesome stuff!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

PizzaMan, how did the replaced mosfet turn out is it operational?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


PizzaMan, how did the replaced mosfet turn out is it operational?


Replaced. It sits lopsided on the PCB. Stuck her in and no go. Though, I just remembered that the Zotac 96GT I modded earlier this year did that funny low voltage thing when I added the VR to the mem IC. The addition of the VR actually lowers the voltage below a funtional level. So....with that being said. Time to try it again and tune the VR a bit.

This goes along with what CL was telling me the other day. It's good practice to note/document what Ohms get you what voltages. That way if you remove the card and later install on air vs water, you can properly pre-set the voltage level.


----------



## PizzaMan

Nop, card is dead. Couldn't get the uP6203 removed safely from the board either. No hope to repair. So sad. I have a new rule for myself. NO PROBING MOSFETS. At least I learned something new and others will learn from my mistake.

Still haven't gotten those DSLR photos. Can't really do to much without the card being alive. I'll wrap up and edit the remaining chapters. Should see "Measuing and Tuning" chapter soon.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Nop, card is dead. Couldn't get the uP6203 removed safely from the board either. No hope to repair. So sad. I have a new rule for myself. NO PROBING MOSFETS. At least I learned something new and others will learn from my mistake.

Still haven't gotten those DSLR photos. Can't really do to much without the card being alive. I'll wrap up and edit the remaining chapters. Should see "Measuing and Tuning" chapter soon.

Its alright Pizza, we all eventually bricka card when Vmodding. Definitely a good learning experience and that is what this thread is about







Ive been following this thread and you have done some truely impressive documentation


----------



## NoGuru

Well I learned a lot so it was not a loss to me. So you think probing my have done it?
I have not tried probing yet, so I may be a bit nervous now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes, it was the way I was probing the mosfet. I forgot about the little third leg on them and was leaning the probe over the side of the mosfet. You can also tape your probing areas to help protect the card while you probe.

I don't normally probe mosfets, but I was trying to make a pic with a layout of voltages all over the card and show how the mosfets change the currant.


----------



## rocstar96

Ok so what happened? You just abandoned the mod


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
Ok so what happened? You just abandoned the mod









Well, if you followed the story, I actually broke the card working on Chapter 1 & 2. I went ahead and finished the V'mods, but not much else I can show with a dead card. I do plan to write up a chapter on capping. Just been destracted with a couple of 60 hour work weeks and other projects going on. I play to wrap it up just it's not priority on my list ATM.

I was able to complete the majority of the information that is vital to conducting a V'mod and I feel pretty good about what I was able to do.

Also, the pics I got back from my photographer where not what I exspected from someone who took ~200 pics the day he came by. Only sent me two pics.







Though, he just started a new job and doesn't have a lot of time to work on free projects for me so i'm not going to complain.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Well, if you followed the story, I actually broke the card working on Chapter 1 & 2. I went ahead and finished the V'mods, but not much else I can show with a dead card. I do plan to write up a chapter on capping. Just been destracted with a couple of 60 hour work weeks and other projects going on. I play to wrap it up just it's not priority on my list ATM.

I was able to complete the majority of the information that is vital to conducting a V'mod and I feel pretty good about what I was able to do.

Also, the pics I got back from my photographer where not what I exspected from someone who took ~200 pics the day he came by. Only sent me two pics.







Though, he just started a new job and doesn't have a lot of time to work on free projects for me so i'm not going to complain.

I would be your photographer for free if I had some help with some stuff!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
I would be your photographer for free if I had some help with some stuff!


I have no problem helping as much as I can. To bad you're ~2 hours away. I'm close to the Tenn line. N Ga hills


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I have no problem helping as much as I can. To bad you're ~2 hours away. I'm close to the Tenn line. N Ga hills










Dang... I'm going to have to find a way to get there lol


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I have no problem helping as much as I can. To bad you're ~2 hours away. I'm close to the Tenn line. N Ga hills










Interesting.. how close are you to Wilkes, NC?


----------



## PizzaMan

I've been looking for modders/benchers in my area, but no luck thus far. Nothing but deer-in-headlights looks.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I've been looking for modders/benchers in my area, but no luck thus far. Nothing but deer-in-headlights looks.


I am in your area... sorta...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Interesting.. how close are you to Wilkes, NC?


~4-5 hours. I'm close to Chattanooga.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

wow dude you must be ocd , you rock keep rockin it yo








i learned new stuff by you logging this thx !


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


~4-5 hours. I'm close to Chattanooga.


That's a doable distance for a bench/vmod fest. 480's and some pots with some vmod skills can go along way with a couple dudes.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes....I do have some OCD issues from time to time. Sometimes good things come from it, sometimes it's a problem.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yes....I do have some OCD issues from time to time. Sometimes good things come from it, sometimes it's a problem.










It depends on how important the things you are being OCD with are and how long it takes you to finish being OCD xD


----------



## NoGuru

I can be to Chattanooga in 10 hours! Not to bad of a drive.


----------



## PizzaMan

So what are you guys saying, group bench session in Chat?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


So what are you guys saying, group bench session in Chat?


I probably could do it if I could save on hotel costs


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

How about a group bench session in Northen Utah!

Hey guys I am working on my XFX 5770 hardmod. I can't seem to get a reading for resistance. I think, unfortunately, that I pushed a little bit too hard on the IC pin and it is meshed into another pin right next to it. I can't be for certain though...

Maybe its something else?


----------



## PizzaMan

Got any pics?

Should start a new thread for your 5770.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Wow pizzaman you have out done yourself. Thias is definately one gem of a thread I have missed out on while training. Phenominal tutorial. I can't wait for the next few chapters, I need to study up on capping... and hopefully get caps squared away when I bench with some 8800gtxs in sli soon. Subbed for sure.

Hey pizzaman how far are you from fayetteville, nc? This group benching idea sounds hella good


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Wow pizzaman you have out done yourself. Thias is definately one gem of a thread I have missed out on while training. Phenominal tutorial. I can't wait for the next few chapters, I need to study up on capping... and hopefully get caps squared away when I bench with some 8800gtxs in sli soon. Subbed for sure.

Hey pizzaman how far are you from fayetteville, nc? This group benching idea sounds hella good

~7 hours. I'm really close to Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## NoGuru

I did my first successful solder job on my fan controller the other day. Unfortunately it does not look like I will be benching for a month or two. I am slowly getting stock in parts for the Warz though.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I did my first successful solder job on my fan controller the other day. Unfortunately it does not look like I will be benching for a month or two. I am slowly getting stock in parts for the Warz though.


I see you sig as 4.8Ghz. Nice 24/7, can't wait til you start benching it again. What FSB you got the board up to?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I see you sig as 4.8Ghz. Nice 24/7, can't wait til you start benching it again. What FSB you got the board up to?


Opps, forgot I backed it down to 4.2 because I just don't need that kind of speed right now. All I have time for is to check a few posts and see what the team has been up to.


----------



## NoGuru

Bump for an awesome thread!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow man. I have always wanted to know about this but didn't know where or who to ask. + rep for sure!!!!!


----------

